# Why Hanukkah is Better Than Christmas



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 26, 2008)

Why Hanukkah is Better Than Christmas


There''s no "Donny & Marie Hanukkah Special" 

Eight days of presents (in theory, anyway). 

No need to clean the chimney. 

There's no latke-nog. 

Burl Ives doesn't sing Hanukkah songs. 

You won't be pressured to buy Hanukkah Seals. 

You won't see, "You're a Putz, Charlie Brown". 

No barking dog version of "I had a Little Driedl". 

No pine needles to vacuum up afterwards. 

Blintzes are cheaper to mail than fruitcakes.


----------



## white page (Dec 26, 2008)

> No barking dog version of "I had a Little Driedl"


----------



## NicNak (Dec 26, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 26, 2008)




----------

